# Headlight buckets



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

On a 69, are the headlight buckets the same for non hideaway cars and hideaway cars ?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The buckets should be the same, the mounting plate the buckets mount on are specific to non hideaway cars.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks. Anything different on the 69's compared to earlier models. ?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

I can ck late late tonight, heading out in 45 minutes to pickup an endura nose.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks. I may need one of those


----------

